# Ndp



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

An Egyptian court has said members of ousted President Hosni Mubarak's now-dissolved ruling party can run in upcoming parliamentary elections.

The ruling overturns that of a lower court which had banned former members of the National Democratic Party (NDP).

Many have joined other parties or registered to run as independents.


----------

